
Ask HN: Fast Non-Cryptographic Random Number Generator - mif
I&#x27;m looking for a fast (non-cryptographic) random number generator. Preferably, it should have a relatively small state and it needs to be faster than the Mersenne Twister I&#x27;m currently using.
======
tromp
One candidate worth considering is

[http://www.pcg-random.org/](http://www.pcg-random.org/)

